# Feeding geckos



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how often geckos eat? I feed them flys, meal worms, small crickets and I dont think they are eating. When I get back home to Ohio I will post a picture of them , I think they are the common house geckos, any info on these will be helpfull, thanks guys.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I think they would eat every day if given the opprotunity. I'm guessing once or twice per week would suffice. Answer this mettle!!! <<our gecko guy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess it would definitely depend on the species and the age. Young geckos should be fed probably every second day or even every day. If feeding frequently definitely feed less. You don't want an excess of bugs building up in the enclosure, especially crickets that can do harm to the animals while they sleep.

Adults can be fed more rarely. Two or three times a week is probably good. Again, be sure to put in an appropriate amount.

If you're housing multiple animals together be sure to watch that they all get a chance to eat...

As for other care requirements. A daily misting will be nice to help with humidity and a shallow bowl of water to provide them with added moisture and a spot to drink from. (They will more than likely just lick the droplets off the leaves/side of tank.) You also want full spectrum uvb lighting with these guys and a temperature gradient from about 75 to high 80s during the day. Night time temps can cool down more. Be sure to dust their food with calcium and multivitamins so to ensure proper development. That's just some of the basics.

For more info there's this website here: http://www.house-gecko.com/


----------

